# Introverted sensing and "mind palace"



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

Spastic Origami said:


> I always understood the functions as a means to measure specific aspects of personality. Not something you could physically develop. What is it that you hope to accomplish by doing such exercises, @_Bugs_? I cook and I read cookbooks. I read them and I absorb technique I might want to use in the kitchen.


I think a more modern conception of the functions is that they are prefered pathways in the brain used to do most cognitive tasks. I basically have started out life with a bias towards introverted feeling and then my brain just goes over such processing again and again until I am adept in it and do it with greater speed and precision than the other functions. Like someone mentioned before it is like handedness. Both your right and left hand can perform the same tasks, but you will develop a tendency to use the right hand and thus it becomes much more useful and prefered. If you want to you can still develop your left hand but it is a time consuming process. In the same way you can use these other pathways in the brain and maybe thus get a better use of them. 
It is, however, considered impossible to develop all the functions equally much, and it probably isn't practical either, but e.g. ENTPs who do professional sports tend to have greater activity in the areas believed to be responsible for sensing. 

And don't take this to mean that the strengths of the functions can be swopped, that's a whole different topic


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

-Alpha- said:


> If you can give a subjective, conceptual understanding that would be incredible. Si always sounds like constantly tripping balls to me.


to be fair, that's how Ni sounds to me.



niss said:


> This is what causes us to be labeled as concrete thinkers - and you're spot on.
> 
> If I've never seen a tractor or a similar tool, I will really struggle to understand the concept of such a device. My internal picture won't be clear and I will be troubled about it until I am shown the device or a picture. Furthermore, I won't be totally comfortable with it until I've had the opportunity to dissect it visually and see how the thing actually works.



hm. i wonder if this is related to the following learning style difference:

when a teacher says something not understandable, i want them to move on and continue explaining. i assume that as they add more information i'll grasp the larger context and then be able to understand the point i missed.

other students, however, will refuse to move on, because they need to understand the point right now to move on to the next points.

any relation?


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Pelopra said:


> to be fair, that's how Ni sounds to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I* think so.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

Pelopra said:


> when a teacher says something not understandable, i want them to move on and continue explaining. i assume that as they add more information i'll grasp the larger context and then be able to understand the point i missed.
> 
> other students, however, will refuse to move on, because they need to understand the point right now to move on to the next points.
> 
> any relation?


... teachers who give too many details are confusing. There was a maths teacher I quite liked in person but couldn't stand being in his class. We ended up cutting a deal that I would see him before class for five minutes, gloss the material and I would slip out and do my work over a coffee and cigarette. The exercises were stupid and pointless but I wanted the marks; so, but for actual learning purposes I would just play with the mechanics of the idea stripped of all the details. You know work with the skeleton and when I got it I was able to apply to wherever it fit.

... on the flip side, I have piano students who need the step by step approach and it really drains me to teach that way. Usually I'm like, this is how things work, this is what you need to do to apply this idea, and this is where it stands in the scheme of things. Very broad strokes. The details get filled in by understanding the concept.


----------

